# applescript et photoshop



## michelvdh (9 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

je cherche le moyen de lancer un script photoshop à partir de code apple script.

Voici le code dont je dispose:

on adding folder items to this_folder after receiving these_items
	tell application "Adobe Photoshop CS"
		open these_items


	end tell
end adding folder items to

Comme vous pouvez le constater, il s'agit d'un script qui agit dès qu'un fichier est jeté dans le dossier.  Après la ligne de code "open these_items" j'aimerais lancer mon script photoshop.  

En parcourant la toile j'ai trouvé ceci:
http://listserv.dartmouth.edu/scripts/wa.exe?A2=ind9908&L=macscrpt&T=0&O=A&P=29971

D'après cette page, il suffirait d'utiliser l'instruction suivante:

activate
do script "exportgif"

Mais ça ne fonctionne pas...est-ce que quelqu'un à une idée pour solutionner ce problème?

Merci,

Michel


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

michelvdh a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça ne fonctionne pas...est-ce que quelqu'un à une idée pour solutionner ce problème ?


Essaye ceci :

```
on adding folder items to ce_dossier after receiving ces_fichiers
	tell application "Adobe Photoshop CS"
		open ces_fichiers showing dialogs never
		do action "Nom du script" from "Nom de l'ensemble"
	end tell
end adding folder items to
```
Les chaînes "Nom du script" et "Nom de l'ensemble" doivent correspondre *exactement* aux noms indiqués dans la palette des scripts de Photoshop.
L'option de commande *showing dialogs never* permet d'éviter l'affichage d'un dialogue lors de l'ouverture du fichier (en particulier en cas de profils de couleur non concordants).


----------



## michelvdh (9 Juillet 2006)

Parfait, ça fonctionne!

Merci!

Michel


----------

